# Stress



## AllyCat702 (May 30, 2021)

How do you relax when you are stressed and feeling down?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I play guitar or drums (though I haven't touched my drums in 8 months 😕). I spend unplugged time with my kids. I go sit on the dock, and hope no one bugs me. I go sit in the middle of the lake where I have no service and no one to bother me, aside from the occasional wave from other boaters. I take the dog for a walk. I go chop some wood, though I'm starting to run out of room for that.

Or edibles, that works too.


----------



## staceymj86 (Apr 14, 2020)

Once my kids are settled down for the night or they are gone, I sit out on my balcony with a glass of wine, my little Bluetooth speaker and some edibles.


----------

